# Question about spotted leaf fish



## FishEatOutOfMyHand (Apr 12, 2012)

I got 2 spotted leaf fish babies a few months ago to add to my 36 gallon tank with giant danios, a dwarf gourami, 2 mollys, a catfish and a clown barb. When I first put them into the tank one of the spotted leaf fish went into what I assume wash shock and started breathing heavy and went to the bottom and almost died. I got him to move around and eventually he recovered. Now a few months later, I notice that he hasn't grown while his buddy has almost doubled in size. Now he is the smallest fish in my tank (all the fish are young but range from about 1.5-almost 3 inches). The bigger spotted leaf fish bullys the little one, they are definitely given enough flake food (I am looking into starting frozen blood worms too). But I read that a spotted leaf fish can eat fish 1/3 it's size...which leads me to wonder how safe it is to keep them together? I also notice that during feeding time the little spotted leaf fish will hide. I have a 10 gallon tank with small fish (2 very small pot belly mollys, 2 tiny neon tetras and 3 little danios) and am wondering if I should transfer my little spotted leaf into that tank? -or would he eat the little fish in there...?? And if I should transfer him to the 10 gallon, would it be too much of a shock and or cruel since he's already so familiar with the big tank and its hiding places (big cave, log, tons of plants...tons of holes to hide). What should I do?


----------



## FishEatOutOfMyHand (Apr 12, 2012)

*Help! Desperate for spotted leaf fish advice!*

I got 2 spotted leaf fish babies a few months ago to add to my 36 gallon tank with giant danios, a dwarf gourami, 2 mollys, a catfish and a clown barb. When I first put them into the tank one of the spotted leaf fish went into what I assume wash shock and started breathing heavy and went to the bottom and almost died. I got him to move around and eventually he recovered. Now a few months later, I notice that he hasn't grown while his buddy has almost doubled in size. Now he is the smallest fish in my tank (all the fish are young but range from about 1.5-almost 3 inches). The bigger spotted leaf fish bullys the little one, they are definitely given enough flake food (I am looking into starting frozen blood worms too). But I read that a spotted leaf fish can eat fish that's 1/3 it's size...which leads me to wonder how safe it is to keep them together? I also notice that during feeding time the little spotted leaf fish will hide. I have another 10 gallon tank with small fish (2 very small pot belly mollys, 2 tiny neon tetras and 3 little danios) and am wondering if I should transfer my little spotted leaf into that tank? -or would he eat the little fish in there...?? And if I should transfer him to the 10 gallon, would it be too much of a shock and/or cruel since he's already so familiar with the big tank and its hiding places (big cave, log, tons of plants...tons of holes to hide). What should I do? I really don't want to have the bigger spotted leaf fish eat the little one, but she chases him around nipping at him a lot. I just want to do the best thing for my fish they mean a great deal to me.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

I moved your post out of the old thread to start its own thread, so more members will see it now. We have a couple members who have this fish, assuming it is Ctenopoma acutirostre, so they may be able to offer suggestions too.

You will find some info in our profile, click the shaded name to see that.

There are some other issues with your selection of fish. Tetra, danio and barb are all shoaling fish that need to be in a group of their own species, usually 6 is the minimum number suggested. But the limited tank size has to be considered too. And some of these get large, much too large for your tanks. There are also some water parameter issues, some of these fish need medium hard basic water (pH above 7), some need soft slightly acidic water (pH below 7).

At this point, i would refer you to the profiles, click shaded names: Neon Tetra, Giant Danio. The Clown Barb isnot in our profiles yet, so here is some info on this species, Puntius everetti: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Puntius&species=everetti&id=182 It attains 6 inches and needs a group, so with your limited tank space i would consider removing this fish, the store might take it back.

Byron.


----------



## FishEatOutOfMyHand (Apr 12, 2012)

*what do I do with extra fish?*

I wasn't aware thank you for the advice. When I started the tank pet smart told me that I needed danios to cycle it, I wanted more colorful fish (was never interested in danios to begin with) but they said if I got 3 it'd be enough. So I got 3 and then 2 clown barbs and the gourami at first. I am wondering what I can do with the danios now? They are thriving in my tank but I can't get 6 of them, I just don't have the room in my tank. I won't just leave them to die (obviously) so I need to find a new home for them. Is there anywhere I can go to give the 2 giant danios away?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

FishEatOutOfMyHand said:


> I wasn't aware thank you for the advice. When I started the tank pet smart told me that I needed danios to cycle it, I wanted more colorful fish (was never interested in danios to begin with) but they said if I got 3 it'd be enough. So I got 3 and then 2 clown barbs and the gourami at first. I am wondering what I can do with the danios now? They are thriving in my tank but I can't get 6 of them, I just don't have the room in my tank. I won't just leave them to die (obviously) so I need to find a new home for them. Is there anywhere I can go to give the 2 giant danios away?


Stores (more likely true fish stores, not chain stores like Petsmart) will sometimes take fish, maybe for credit, maybe not, but either way would help. Or other members near you...if there is a local fish club, ask them if any member would like this or that fish. Or in our (forum) "Aquarium Classifieds" section, post that you will give them to whomever. People wanting fish will be likely to keep an eye on that section.

In the interim, they won't likely die, but being in small numbers can stress fish and sometimes turn them more aggressive out of frustration. This could be trouble for other fish if this occurs, which is why i would attempt removing them if you can. Good luck.

Byron.


----------



## nwachter (Apr 4, 2012)

you could put a divider in the ten or get a breeder box to seperate the smaller fish. He will probably eat the fish in the ten even if hes a baby


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I have merged this thread with the existing thread which was basically the same subject. It is best to keep one issue in one thread; other members will see what has been posted, and you will get more complete advice.


----------

